# Tmc Nutrasoil Ammonia question...



## 13r0wn7 (26 Jun 2014)

I think I have had abit of a nightmare... 
I am preparing for a re-scape and I have already bought the nutrasoil and only just thought about the ammonia spike it may have.

My problem is that I have no where else to put my current fish so they would have to go straight back in after I have re-scaped...

Would 50% water changes often be enough to counter this or have I had a nightmare..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (26 Jun 2014)

Rinse the nutrasoil in bucket/bathtub before, to lessen the amonia content?


----------



## 13r0wn7 (26 Jun 2014)

I was thinking of doing that can only help..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (27 Jun 2014)

As long as the filter I's cycled and left running whilst you rescape then a daily 20 percent for a week or two should be fine. I wouldn't rinse the soil first it's always advised not to rinse them initially plus it may cause you a cloudy tank too

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13r0wn7 (27 Jun 2014)

I was thinking of adding the soil then filling the tank up while I prepare the plants then empty the water up to the substrate then plant then fill again. Do you think that may may irritate it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Jun 2014)

Washing will not solve this issue. Please study the post http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-to-remove-ammonia-from-aquasoil-prior-to-use.16796/#post-173346 and review the links.

Cheers,


----------



## 13r0wn7 (27 Jun 2014)

So basiclly baking or boiling the soil? I know I won't get it all just would like to do what i can to reduce because time is not on my side! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13r0wn7 (27 Jun 2014)

I have ordered 2 big oven trays and I will bake for 2hours @ 180c.
Hope that will take abit of the ammonia out! 

I have just rang TMC they said because it's a dry product it won't make any difference. I am not convinced they are right so will still bake!


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Jun 2014)

Hello,
       The fact that the soil is dry is actually a good thing. The mineralization of Nitrogen in soil, functionally is the oxidation of NH4 => NO3. The effect is the same as if nitrifying bacteria have processed the NH4 by combining it with Oxygen. Heating the soil simulates the effects seen on soil during forest fires. The ammonium is converted to nitrate and if there is  any organic matter in the sediment, this too is burned and the result is the release of soluble sugars. That sugar is very important because it feeds the nitrifying bacteria that will later develop in the sediment when the soil is flooded. Of course, heating the soil will kill most or all of the existing  fungi and bacteria, but this is not a big deal. Go out into your garden and find an area that has healthy plants. Right near the root balls of these plats you will find soil extremely rich in nitrifying bacteria. Scoop a couple handfuls of this garden soil and mix it with your oven baked TMC substrate. That will inoculate the sediment with bacteria (obviously, wait for it to cool).

Cheers,


----------



## 13r0wn7 (27 Jun 2014)

So if I do this process and then add a couple of scoops of this soil maybe compost? Would my substrate still have the same compounds as in will still lower ph and contain ferts? 
Just I do not want to destroy the substrate as the main reason I had it was to help grow my plants.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13r0wn7 (27 Jun 2014)

Do you think Seachem prime would be enough to counter a ammonia spike? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Jun 2014)

13r0wn7 said:


> So if I do this process and then add a couple of scoops of this soil maybe compost?


Please don't make life more complicated. Compost is extremely high in ammonia so it's addition will be counterproductive if your goal is to reduce ammonia.
Please also forget about soil pH and all the other meaningless parameters.
After a forest fire soil nutrients are more accessible to plants and animals so stop worrying and just follow the basic procedures. I would not have given advice which results in destruction.



13r0wn7 said:


> Do you think Seachem prime would be enough to counter a ammonia spike?


The best procedure is to perform frequent and large water changes. You can add Prime to combat any chlorine/chloramine added by the water change.

Cheers,


----------



## 13r0wn7 (27 Jun 2014)

Ok thanks a lot for your help  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13r0wn7 (7 Jul 2014)

Nutrasoil now been added. It's been 3 days ammonia is low.
I have cooked all the soil for 2 hours.
My question is my nitrate level is very high which as I understand is the process I have done while cooking. I am doing water changes but the level does not fall, how dangerous is this to the fish? Should I be concerned? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (7 Jul 2014)

How low is the ammonia?
The toxicity of ammonia depends on ph and temperature so low ammonia in some tanks isn't toxic at all, in others it is.
It may not kill the fish but a stressor such as ammonia is a trigger for disease outbreaks so keep an eye on the fish two months down the line after the tank is cycled.


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Jul 2014)

13r0wn7 said:


> Nutrasoil now been added. It's been 3 days ammonia is low.
> I have cooked all the soil for 2 hours.
> My question is my nitrate level is very high which as I understand is the process I have done while cooking. I am doing water changes but the level does not fall, how dangerous is this to the fish? Should I be concerned?


Hello,
You need to stop using test kits....forever. That's the most difficult advice for people to accept because The Matrix has programmed us into this mental prison from birth.

It's best not to believe any of those numbers. Just continue your regular water changes.

Test kits magically turn you into the little gerbil spinning on a wheel. You'll go nowhere rather quickly.


Orphan to Neo: Do not try and bend the spoon. That's impossible. Instead...only try to realize the truth...


Cheers,


----------



## ian_m (7 Jul 2014)

If worried about ammonia, I and others I know have successfully used Kordon Amquel+ to remove ammonia, though is you are using mature filters they should remove any ammonia pretty well.

When I re-scaped my tank years ago, new substrate mixed with old substrate sand and mature filter and new filter seeded with old filter media, frequent water changes (though gave up on daily and went weekly) and use of Amquel, no sign of ammonia. Had to test my ammonia test kit (household ammonia diluted in bucket of water) as it read zero all the time with tank water, but did register my test bucket water.


----------

